# Duke Nukem: Manhattan Project rated in Korea



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

_*Microsoft submits 3D side-scrolling shooter to country's Game Rating Board, bolstering XBLA speculation.*_ 

Microsoft submits 3D side-scrolling shooter to country's Game Rating Board, bolstering XBLA speculation.


Take-Two Interactive and Apogee Software remain in a legal tangle over the fate of Duke Nukem Forever, but the franchise appears to be charging ahead courtesy of Microsoft. As spotted by downloadable game-focused GamerBytes, Microsoft's Korean arm has submitted Duke Nukem: Manhattan Project for review by the Korean Game Rating Board.

The filing bolsters previous online speculation that Microsoft was prepping Duke Nukem: Manhattan Project for a rerelease through Xbox Live Arcade. In November, GamerBytes got wind of a Microsoft programmer's LinkedIn profile indicating the 3D side-scrolling shooter was headed for the Xbox 360's online platform. However, that mention has since been removed.


Duke Nukem Forever has certainly taken longer than the Manhattan Project.
Originally developed by Sunstorm Interactive and published by Arush, Duke Nukem: Manhattan Project received a positive critical reception upon its release for the PC in 2002. The game featured eight episodes, through which Duke goes about rescuing exotic dancers while grappling with mutated wildlife.

Characteristic of the franchise's violent and chauvinistic proclivities, the game's Korean rating roughly translates to "youth can not use." Microsoft had not responded to requests for comment on the Korean Game Rating Board listing as of press time.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

It's not April 1st yet-- is it? :rofl2:


----------

